# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: فارسی نویسی در فلش

## amirhossein.h

سلام خدمت دوستان

من می خوام از تو ورد یه text رو کپی کنم بیارم تو فلش ولی نمی دونم چه طوری



text های من خیلی زیادن و نمی تونم اوناو دوباره تایپ کنم

اگه کسی می دونه لطف کنه به منم بگه ممنون می شم

----------


## aqawae

متن را از ورد كپي كن و در فلش از منوي edit گزينه paste انتخاب كن/در صورتي كه متن به صورت علامت سئوال يا هر چيز ديگري جز متن اصلي در امد از نرم افزار مريم استفاده كه طريقه استفاده آن در نرم افزار متن خود را وارد سپس از منوي كپي گزينه كپي انتخاب و متن را در فلس paste  كن :دانلود نرم افزار مريم http://s3.picofile.com/file/7464020428/maryam.zip.html

----------


## amirhossein.h

سلام دوست عزیز

من این کاری رو که شما گفتید با نرم افزار مریم کردم اما وقتی paste میکنم مربع و ... میاد

راه دیگه ای پیشنهاد نمی کنید؟!

----------


## ASedJavad

از فلش چند استفاده میکنی؟
ورژن های جدید متن فارسی رو به خوبی ساپورت میکنن
تو ورژن های قدیمی هم راه هایی هست

----------


## rashidevil4

از چه ورژنی استفاده میکنی؟
اگه CS هست میتونی از گزینه TLF کنی که راحت متنو بیاری

----------


## amirhossein.h

من از Flash cs6استفاده می کنم

----------


## ASedJavad

خب پس وقتی تو فلش ابزار text رو انتخاب میکنی، تو قسمت propertiesش بجای classic text گزینه tlf text رو انتخاب کن

----------


## hoseinnn

سلام...این اولین پاسخ منه! :
من این مشکلو داشتم...از swish mas کمک گرفتم.....text رو توی swish mas کپی کن  بعد به صورت swf ذخیرش کن و در نهایت اون فایل swf رو با فلش باز کن...حالشو ببر!

----------


## hoseinnn

ضمنا میتونید با   swish max برای text تون افکت هم انتخاب کنید و اونو توی flash استفاده کنید!!

----------

